# Ford Focus EV for 2011



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

scubadds said:


> Looks like Ford announced the Focus EV for 2011. Magna is doing the conversions for now. Wonder what the will do to the Volt? Granted they are still different beasts


I saw the prototype on the Geneva motor show last year.

Here are some photos I took:





































I like the battery pack position and housing. 

Regards,

The DIYelectric car photo reporter


----------



## AutoeBid_Advisor (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi,

Power comes from Ford's 109 PS (80 kW) 1.6-litre Duratorq TDCi engine with standard coated Diesel Particulate Filter (cDPF). Target average CO2 emissions for the Auto-Start-Stop equipped model are as low as 99g/km, with a combined fuel economy of 74.2mpg and 104g/km for the standard Focus ECOnetic.

A Smart Regenerative Charging system increases the alternator output when the vehicle brakes or decelerates. This converts the kinetic energy of the vehicle into electric energy without having to use additional fuel.

The ‘free’ electric current is used to recharge the battery, so that it can be used by the electrical systems at a later stage. This could be when the engine is switched off during a stop-phase,

```
http://www.autoebid.com/autoenews/newsModel.asp?make=FORD&model=FOCUS
```
 but can also be when the generator is operating in a less efficient mode.


----------



## Brandonlock (Jan 13, 2010)

Interestingly how long the battery works and how much will it cost in the future, such a car. My opinion is that many of these machines will not find his confession.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

AutoeBid_Advisor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Power comes from Ford's 109 PS (80 kW) 1.6-litre ,


 
i think you are confusing topics.

you copied description of a regular ICE car, not even a hybrid


----------



## drifter73 (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been searching for sticker prices on the Ford Focus EV and getting lots of different answers everywhere so far. Some are saying between $25,000 & $30,000 & others are saying $40,000 to $75,000.

Would they really price the cars so far out of reach for the middle class that they may not be able to afford it on top of all their other debt?

I can see maybe $20,000 to $30,000 range being a fair market price when they first launch, but not much more than that, Especially in our current economy.

Alternative Transportation vehicles + affordability are the 2 key factors I think to it being a success. The GM EV1 that was recalled & demolished back in the 90's was just showcased for the upper class & celebrities pretty much and then GM decided it couldn't justify the profits, canceled production, & destroyed all the EV1's. I just hope that nothing similar to that instance happens again and that they have found a way to manufacture the Focus EV in a way that it's not recalled like it's predecessor.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, its mid 2011, where is it? Seems like I've been hearing Ford talk about coming ev's for over a decade.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought the 2012 models came out next month. Ford has been doing electric for about 20 years now, only they were all custom mods of existing platforms like the Ev ranger.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Its scheduled for release at the end of 2011, in certain markets IIRC.


----------

